# Why Ill never buy another Glock



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

I see no reason to ever buy another Glock. They are not nice to look at. I can't save the brass to reload.
I can't shoot reloads in them or lead bullets. They never break so there's nothing to work on.
It's so boring trying to teach a new shooter malfunction drills because nothing ever happens.
I have to stand next to them when they shoot and force a stick against the ejector port to cause a stove pipe.
I'll never wear these guns out so I guess I'll just put em back in the safe till tomorrows class.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Sucks, doesn't it?

Sarc off.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, me either. I already have four.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

H


bg18566 said:


> I see no reason to ever buy another Glock. They are not nice to look at. I can't save the brass to reload.
> I can't shoot reloads in them or lead bullets. They never break so there's nothing to work on.
> It's so boring trying to teach a new shooter malfunction drills because nothing ever happens.
> I have to stand next to them when they shoot and force a stick against the ejector port to cause a stove pipe.
> I'll never wear these guns out so I guess I'll just put em back in the safe till tomorrows class.


Are you joking about the stick training. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure if I have any original Glock barrels in mine, so I reload for them and I could shoot lead in them if so desired. All but one are threaded so they are quieter to shoot.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The pits, ain't it? I have owned quite a few Glocks over the years and still own eight of them... until that terrible boating accident. The really interesting thing about a Glock is its internals. When you field strip one and take a close look at its parts, it is so... simple and uncluttered. You wonder if; A) it will shoot, B) will it fall apart, and C) how long will it last.

But they do work and they do shoot and they last a heck of a long time. Hard to beat their design.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I still haven't bought a Glock. Maybe I will one day, but my four Walthers, S&W and Ruger have all performed well. I don't need a Glock but I still would like to have maybe a G23 one day. But that will have to wait until after I add one more Walther that's on my want list. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had two G-17's and unloaded (unceremoniously) both of them. Can't stand the triggers, can't stand the clunkiness, can't stand the little take-down-latch try-me-if-you-can doohickey (a very, very poor rework of an Astra A-50, -60 or Constable take-down latch used many years before Glock). In short, they had to go. Don't miss them, don't need another. There are lots of better guns out there. IMHO.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

instead of the stick, load empty shells in the mag when they are not looking and then is going to be only CLICK cause the Glock will feed the empty shell anyway, it's terrible to teach a class with Glocks :smt082


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Several of my Glocks have never failed (actually all but one of my currently owned Glocks). The G23 I bought in March 2007 failed twice... both times, shooter error. Yep boring. Nothing ever seems to go wrong.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

we rely on the glocks for personal and home defense-- nuff said

LOve our walther ppq, ccp, H+L VP9 but in the end--the glocks are our carry guns--for now anyway

the ccp is being broken in--if it proves to be "glock reliable" it will be the summer carry

reliability is not the only reason-- cops are the other-- when they take a gun used to defend yourself (or home) they can do terrible things to it-- I can get a new one in less than 1 hour if needed. I cannot do that with a Walthe r or H+K--JMHO


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

boatdoc173 said:


> we rely on the glocks for personal and home defense-- nuff said
> 
> LOve our walther ppq, ccp, H+L VP9 but in the end--the glocks are our carry guns--for now anyway
> 
> ...


tell us about the Walther CCP please !!


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Sounds like my Walther P99 and P99c! Both have functioned 100% of the time. My Shield and LC9 also have the same track record. I've yet to buy a Glock. I plan to one day or one year.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

bg18566 said:


> I see no reason to ever buy another Glock. They are not nice to look at. I can't save the brass to reload.
> I can't shoot reloads in them or lead bullets. They never break so there's nothing to work on.
> It's so boring trying to teach a new shooter malfunction drills because nothing ever happens.
> I have to stand next to them when they shoot and force a stick against the ejector port to cause a stove pipe.
> I'll never wear these guns out so I guess I'll just put em back in the safe till tomorrows class.


Lol. Yeah, the two I have really suck big ones.


----------



## chetc (Jun 29, 2015)

Scorpion8 said:


> I've had two G-17's and unloaded (unceremoniously) both of them. Can't stand the triggers, can't stand the clunkiness, can't stand the little take-down-latch try-me-if-you-can doohickey (a very, very poor rework of an Astra A-50, -60 or Constable take-down latch used many years before Glock). In short, they had to go. Don't miss them, don't need another. There are lots of better guns out there. IMHO.


 i think if glock ever offered a grip without the hump, and if user wants to add them by adding a backstrap with a hump would be a nice feature. i personally aim too high with the hump on the grip, my CZ 75B SA and my PPQ are right there when i aim. recently had the xdm in 9mm 4.5" barrel, worst trigger i have came across so long of a pull it ridiculous and had the new Sig P320 nice trigger but could never hold it right, one day i would shoot it good and not good the next, my near perfect shooting gun is my Ruger SR9C, go figure. but the CZ can really shoot. trigger rivals a 1911a

Chet


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

chetc said:


> i think if glock ever offered a grip without the hump, and if user wants to add them by adding a backstrap with a hump would be a nice feature. i personally aim too high with the hump on the grip, my CZ 75B SA and my PPQ are right there when i aim. recently had the xdm in 9mm 4.5" barrel, worst trigger i have came across so long of a pull it ridiculous and had the new Sig P320 nice trigger but could never hold it right, one day i would shoot it good and not good the next, my near perfect shooting gun is my Ruger SR9C, go figure. but the CZ can really shoot. trigger rivals a 1911a
> 
> Chet


Sorry if I am uninformed, but could you show me a picture of this Glock hump that you are talking about?

GW


----------



## ken grant (Nov 9, 2008)

Funny !!! I have lots of Glocks and only shoot reloads with mostly lead bullets with no problems at all.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

ken grant said:


> Funny !!! I have lots of Glocks and only shoot reloads with mostly lead bullets with no problems at all.


Google Kaboom.

GW


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have shot reloads and lead and steel case and everything else I had and no problems ! Ya glocks suck!


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have for sure shot FMJ reloads in 9mm and 45ACP in them and they work fine without aftermarket barrels.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

bg18566 said:


> I see no reason to ever buy another Glock. They are not nice to look at. I can't save the brass to reload.
> I can't shoot reloads in them or lead bullets. They never break so there's nothing to work on.
> It's so boring trying to teach a new shooter malfunction drills because nothing ever happens.
> I have to stand next to them when they shoot and force a stick against the ejector port to cause a stove pipe.
> I'll never wear these guns out so I guess I'll just put em back in the safe till tomorrows class.


Why can't we save the brass to reload? I'm new to Glocks so I do not know, nor am I currently saving brass. But I might someday start reloading again.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Putting a Glock 27 through a torture test, more details later. So far this glock is getting straight A's ,,amazing.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Glocks prove the basic engineering concept that simple machines are the best machines. 

The original Springfield XD's are a close second - second only because they added a grip safety, loaded chamber indicator, and don't have a Tenifer finish. Even so, they always work, have decent triggers, and have passed similar torture tests...and cost about $100 less. I have both, and like both.


----------

